# New designs



## mlundy57 (May 21, 2013)

Danny,

How are your new designs coming? Would any of them be something like an MTM with Neo10's & Neo 3 plus a woofer, either the M165NQ or a servo controlled 8"?

Looking ahead for after I finish the X-MTM, CS, LS encore set.

Mike


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

mlundy57 said:


> Danny,
> 
> How are your new designs coming? Would any of them be something like an MTM with Neo10's & Neo 3 plus a woofer, either the M165NQ or a servo controlled 8"?
> 
> ...


The X-Optima will be a single M16NQ (8 ohm) on an open baffle with a tweeter in a wave guide. And below it the same woofers used on the V-2. See it here: http://gr-research.com/v-2.aspx This will be an all open baffle design. 

The X-Otica will use two M16NQ woofers (16 ohm) in a MTM with the tweeter in a wave guide. Below it will be three of my new 8" servo woofers. 

Holding both of those designs up slightly having the wave guides manufactured. And really holding up the X-Otica is the new servo amps for the 8" woofers. 

I have several new designs using Neo 10's in the works for Serenity Acoustics. No kits though.


----------



## mlundy57 (May 21, 2013)

Danny,

How will these new tweeters compare to the Neo-3 in your N series kits?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## mlundy57 (May 21, 2013)

Also, how does the Eminence 12" woofer compare to your direct servo SW-12 woofers? Which amp would the 12" woofers use?

Either way, two 12" or three 8" woofers per tower seems like a lot of speaker. I'm basing this on one Rythmik F12 making itself known throughout my entire house. But then that is in a sealed box not an OB application. I'm unfamiliar with how OB designs sound.

Would either of those designs be appropriate in a 20'x25' room with the living room taking up half the space and a dining room the other half? The speakers would be spaced about 6' apart and 10' from the listening position. They would be able to be placed 3' from the back wall, 4' from one side wall and 15' from the other side wall. However there is a freestanding 6' tall room divider 4' away from the second speaker (11' from the 15' wall). That would place both speakers 4' away from some type of side wall.

Mike


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

mlundy57 said:


> Also, how does the Eminence 12" woofer compare to your direct servo SW-12 woofers? Which amp would the 12" woofers use?
> 
> Either way, two 12" or three 8" woofers per tower seems like a lot of speaker. I'm basing this on one Rythmik F12 making itself known throughout my entire house. But then that is in a sealed box not an OB application. I'm unfamiliar with how OB designs sound.
> 
> ...


The Eminence woofers work well in that application and are very low cost. I bought a pallet load of them at one time and can offer them at the old price point of only $75 each. Now that the price of Neodymium as gone up so high they now sell for much more. 

They don't really compare to our servo subs though, but then again, nothing else really does. 

A pair of our SW-12-16FR woofers have slightly more SPL capability than the single SW-12-04 sealed box woofer. The open baffle woofers also do not load the room like a sealed box woofer. So you can get a cleaner sound with less room boom. 

For a room the size of yours I'd go with the X-Otica design. The MTM version will have a higher 91db sensitivity that will help fill the larger room.


----------



## mlundy57 (May 21, 2013)

Will the three 8" servo woofers play flat to 20Hz like the 12" servo?


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

mlundy57 said:


> Will the three 8" servo woofers play flat to 20Hz like the 12" servo?


There is a 20Hz extension filter on the amp. It should at least get them to a minus two or three db down at 20Hz. The real factor is how loud you want them to play. If you really want some SPL levels you will run out of X-max on the 8" woofers playing them real hard down low. So using one of the higher extension filters will be better for some applications. For lower volume levels you can let them play right on down to 20Hz.


----------



## mlundy57 (May 21, 2013)

So for music they will be fine by themselves but for the LFE channel with movies you'd still want a subwoofer, correct?

Also, what center channel speaker would work with the X-Otica or has one not been designed yet?


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

mlundy57 said:


> So for music they will be fine by themselves but for the LFE channel with movies you'd still want a subwoofer, correct?
> 
> Also, what center channel speaker would work with the X-Otica or has one not been designed yet?


That is correct. For movies an additional sub would be needed. 

I guess I might have to design a matching center.

Let's see...

A sealed version using the same drivers but just an MTM would be a pretty good sized box, but could be placed near a rear wall. It would also be low cost because no low frequency woofers would be needed. 

An open baffle version would need an 8" servo sub on each end to give it some bottom end. It would also have to be at least 3 feet out into the room. 

Hmmm....


----------



## mlundy57 (May 21, 2013)

For my application I would think a sealed MTM would be good for the center channel. How much larger would this box be than the X-CS Encore? 

I checked with a meter and the way my current system is set up at the listening level my wife and I prefer for movies I'm hitting max SPL's between 81 and 82 measured 12 ft from the Rythmik F12 (set on 14Hz, High damping, rumble filter off) on a bass heavy movies such as Titan A.E. For music listening it is more like 75-78dB, if that helps.


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

mlundy57 said:


> For my application I would think a sealed MTM would be good for the center channel. How much larger would this box be than the X-CS Encore?


They need at least twice that amount of air space. They are a high Q driver built for open baffle or large sealed cabinets.


----------



## mlundy57 (May 21, 2013)

How about something like this? The X-CS Encore cabinet with external dimensions of 20"W x 8.5"H x 15.5"D with 3/4" material yields a gross internal volume of 1.05 cu.ft. So a box with external dimensions of 24"W x 18"D x 12"H made out of 3/4" material would be large enough with a gross internal volume of 2.25 cu.ft. would it not?

While that would be a good sized speaker it wouldn't be so big it would be unusable. My Klipsch RC-62 II is 24"W x 8"H x 12"D and the equipment stand is 20"D. A 24"W x 12"H x 18"D speaker would fit in the same spot, it would just be 4" taller. The additional depth would not be seen.

Does something like that sound reasonable?


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

mlundy57 said:


> How about something like this? The X-CS Encore cabinet with external dimensions of 20"W x 8.5"H x 15.5"D with 3/4" material yields a gross internal volume of 1.05 cu.ft. So a box with external dimensions of 24"W x 18"D x 12"H made out of 3/4" material would be large enough with a gross internal volume of 2.25 cu.ft. would it not?
> 
> While that would be a good sized speaker it wouldn't be so big it would be unusable. My Klipsch RC-62 II is 24"W x 8"H x 12"D and the equipment stand is 20"D. A 24"W x 12"H x 18"D speaker would fit in the same spot, it would just be 4" taller. The additional depth would not be seen.
> 
> Does something like that sound reasonable?


Yep.


----------



## mlundy57 (May 21, 2013)

You might give a thought to designing both types of center channel. Just as I would prefer the sealed box design, I can easily see others wanting to keep the entire front OB. Maybe even keeping the entire HT system the same by using something like the O-3 for surrounds, but with X-Otica drivers.

Now to build the X-MTM Encores then start saving up. Don't know if you have any pricing figured out for the X-Otica's yet but they sound like they will probably be on the expensive side.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Danny Richie (Jul 12, 2009)

mlundy57 said:


> You might give a thought to designing both types of center channel. Just as I would prefer the sealed box design, I can easily see others wanting to keep the entire front OB. Maybe even keeping the entire HT system the same by using something like the O-3 for surrounds, but with X-Otica drivers.
> 
> Now to build the X-MTM Encores then start saving up. Don't know if you have any pricing figured out for the X-Otica's yet but they sound like they will probably be on the expensive side.
> 
> ...


No pricing yet.


----------

